# New Kindle DXi



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

So I got my Kindle yesterday. I skined it with Kindle DX Skin - Library got the case M-Edge Platform Genuine Leather Kindle DX Jacket (Fits 9.7Display, Latest Generation Kindle DX), Pebbled Purple  and got the M-Edge e-Luminator2 Kindle DX Booklight so far I love it, I don't have good wireless coverage here so had to drive to town to get it to register, but other than that I love it. I have 24 books to get started reading. lol Oh and my bag is Borsa Bella


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovely combination.  Thank you for sharing.  I love seeing what everyone else puts together.
deb


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish they had had the matte finish skins when I ordered from DecalGirl


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Oooh beautiful combo! 

I'm kinda obsessed with all things purple at the moment. Is that one of BB's fabrics or your own? I don't remember seeing that one there last time I was on her site.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> Oooh beautiful combo!
> 
> I'm kinda obsessed with all things purple at the moment. Is that one of BB's fabrics or your own? I don't remember seeing that one there last time I was on her site.


It is one of her new ones, she should be adding it to her site soon.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice combo!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

love the color schemes


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo!


----------

